#   >   71

## RVMS

.
   -20   .
    (22 )  10,   1150 .
    ,   ,  .   20   .
     ? :Crazy:

----------


## ua4sz

. - .

----------


## RVMS

2 ua4sz -  71             ...       ,   10    .
2Timofeevich-  ,   51  . ,  60

----------


## oldoha

?

----------


## UA6BBX

> .   -20   .    (22 )  10,   1150 .    ,   ,  .   20   .     ?


      ?     ?   ,    .

----------


## Mildi

-20   0        .

----------


## UA6BBX

> 2 ua4sz -  71             ...       ,   10    .2Timofeevich-  ,   51  . ,  60


    ,     ?

----------


## CHACK

> .
>   -20   .


    ,      -         15 . :Wink: 
    -20  +20.




> .      (  ).


           .

----------


## rv3daf

,   .

----------


## CHACK

> ???
> 0 ,    ,  ...


"  ....." :Wink: 

   ,        " "   ,    ..  ..,   ,          "???" .....  :Razz: 




> -71     ?
>         -15  .


 ,      ( -24    ),       ,      -  .....

----------


## RVMS

51    .   2004 .      ,         400 , .
 2004   ,
 !
  20  , 2300   ?

----------


## RVMS

-   ,    ?

----------


## R4IMM

> 51


    ,       .    71 -62,63,68,71 ., 13 1957,      ,    (   ,  ).     ,  .     , 51 ,   ?   ,   .

----------


## R4IMM

> .


      ,     .      .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> "  ....."


 ,   -  -" ",   ... .

----------


## R4IMM

> 350      
>  ?


  ,      .

----------


## RVMS

> ,      .


       ,   - ,  ,      350 ?




> *RV3MS*,  !   RN3GO, .       .
>   ,  .       ,   .
> ra3g@rambler.ru -   .
>   !


  .
 !

----------


## RVMS

! !

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> .
>    -20   .
>     (22 )  10,   1150 .
>     ,   ,  .   20   .
>      ?


    ,        -20 ?     -20 ?    ,       ...

----------


## R4IMM

> ,   2     ,        !
>    .


       ,     1-2    .

----------


## RVMS

> ,     1-2    .


.  .    15-.




> ...
>     " " - 60


     .   120 .50 
 .             .
  1  .. .
    ,   -  ::::

----------


## DL2BDA

*RV3MS*,
         6000,   3300  1800  0,3.. (350 )
       ,   ,     ,        ...        .....
      29,   ,      20   ,  ,     40.(     ,  ..)    40,     27!   .   0.84, 2  300.  50 .     ...

----------


## RVMS

> .        (           .    .).   .     ..   .


   .     .
      15-20%  .

 2 DL2BDA     7-    .      

            .
         1   71

----------


## RVMS

2000    300,   ,    15 .


     20  +20     + 20  .
   15 ,    60  :  : 

   ,        1  71  10-?

     1  71 ,     10- ,    - 15  ..
    350  ,   ,    .. ,  15    60 .
     71  10-?
 ,   , !!!   1000    ,       -.
        ,   .....         250..

----------


## RD9AF

103057

----------


## RVMS

> 103057


!           .      , .




> zipa.


 ,      
http://r3bf.net/pa/80-usilitel-mosch...-na-gk-71.html

  -     ,              .
         .
     .

----------


## DL2BDA

(     ...)    ,(    )  ϖ 1                 ....
  ,   1930   0,8 (  1), 1,ϖ,  63,       (18)    ...

----------


## furor

*RV3MS*,     RV4LK  2 71,  ,   .

----------


## R4IMM

,    .

----------


## serge22

!
  ,     ( #53)?   
 ( )  ?

----------


## RD9AF

> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=19604&page=1&  #5


  ;  -;
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...2&d=1325791834

----------


## al63

,     ,     .    ,  ""   21  28 . /          .  ,  ,       ,           ,   ,  ,  .         ,     .

----------


## UA6BBX

> ,     ,     .    ,  ""   21  28 . /          .  ,  ,       ,           ,   ,  ,  .         ,     .


  .        .        - ,  ,   . ,      .

----------


## ZLK

*RV3MS*,
      10-,   ,     .  71, 81  -          ,            , ..  .
        .

----------


## R4IMM

> 10-,   ,     .


    .        . "" ,     ,         .          ,     .
     28 ,     .

----------


## RD9AF

> .
> 15-     .    
>    50 . (   )     .
>  -3.0   
>     ,  500  ..      , .
>  160   1 200     .


 , 4  ,          6-8,    ,     ,             .,       ,          12,83,    .IMHO.  ,           -71

----------


## RD9AF

> .
> 
>     4     ,    20   15


   ;;    ,    .     --      .

----------


## RD9AF

.   QRZ-RU

----------


## R4IMM

> .   QRZ-RU


     ,  .   ?

----------


## RVMS

,    .
       .
  10-       -  ,   RV4LK

        ?

----------


## RVMS

..   -   1  10-

----------


## RVMS

> .
>     ,     .
>   (  )  ?
>     (  Roe).     ?
>  -     ?


   . -  .
    1900 . 2200 .
   0.3-0.35    50-60 .
   ,                   10- ?
     ,

----------


## RVMS

20-200  .

  (L1   )  (   )   .   1  5   .  .    .  .


-  ,    -20 +20  +20   .  60  .        15  .

----------


## UA1ANP

> (L1   )  (   )   .   1  5   .


    ,     ϻ .
      ,    ,  ,    ,     ()    ,  ,  , ..                    . L1 + L3 = L    29.
      sr-71.

----------


## RVMS

> RV3MS
>   ,     ,  ,     .     ,     .        .           .       .         .      .  .   .     .       . , -.      . ,  ,    .   ,   .  ,     .    ,     .       ...


  ,     !   , ,   10-       ? 
     , 100    15-    .
    .

----------


## RVMS

> 71,     ...     .  ,   .         .  .  71    .      ,   .


    .        .  
     10-.

*  11 ():*




> -     .
>   .    . ,  .  -.
> 
> 
> 
>     .     .
>       (    ).
>    .. -  . .      15 .
> 20 + 15 = 35 
> ...


   .       ,      ?   -  LP-.

----------


## RVMS

> ,     ϻ .
>       ,    ,  ,    ,     ()    ,  ,  , ..                    . L1 + L3 = L    29.
>       sr-71.


 ,   !




> 2_RV3MS
>   -71    -  .    " ".  4 /.          " ".   
>  ,  10-   .   .   .        "".  ,    ,       ,     10-.  : + 1,5...2    .
> 73!


     .       10-    . . .     .

----------


## RZ3VA

,   ,  10-  15-       47 ,      -   .  .     .      "1,5...2 ".

----------


## RVMS

> RV3MS
>   ,     ,  ,     .     ,     .        .           .       .         .      .  .   .     .       . , -.      . ,  ,    .   ,   .  ,     .    ,     .       ...


  .







> ,               .


  4 .

----------


## sr-71

> ....  .     ... .


,    .      
    .     -   
.

╪╪╪╪╪╪╪╪╪╪╪╪╪╪╪  ╪╪╪╪╪

*to RV3MS*

 ... -     .  :Smile: 

1.
 .      .
  ( ).

2.
  LP    L1 -    .
   ,  Q1   .   .
    .   ( . ).

3.
   LP  -   .  
 .   -   .

4.
....    - .        ,
       ...   .
      ,    
     .  .   . 
   - (. )    .

5.
  ,    Roe,     . 
   ?      Roe  
.

6.
     ,    .    
,     (. ).

----------


## sr-71

> ,   ?


    .  .
  -      .

-   .        
.    ... ╪╪╪╪╪...... ╪╪╪╪╪....
,     .




> ...    28...
>  .. .   .,


 .  -    (   ).
 ,     .
   -    (  ).
  (  )   W   .
        ...

----------


## sr-71

> ?   ...LP-.


L1        (  ).
  L1           L1  
   .      .
   L1  - (1, L2, 2).

_________________
 LP- (  ).

----------


## sr-71

*to RV3MS*

  .     .
 ... -     ?

----------


## sr-71

> 25 ,


    ,   .     = 17 ..
-    17 +/- 7 -- ?....   7...  :Smile: 
   = 20 
+
. = 5...10 
=
 28 ............   - ( )





> ,  .


 , ....  DL2KQ?




> , ,        .


   -     ...

----------


## sr-71

> .    . .  60


   .

1. - = ?
2. - + . = ?

----------


## sr-71

> --50


     .        ?

 -   .

__________
   - (  )

----------


## RK4CI

> .


         250 .         .   , .      ,    .    ...     .   ,     ,   .  ,    .   ...       . ,   .     ,         ,    ...

----------


## RK4CI

> - (  )


   .        ()  .  ,  2    .20-30.      .     ...



> --50 .


    .        ,  ?

----------


## sr-71

> .         .


     (   ).
        . 
 ,  ...
     DL2KQ   ...

----------


## RD9AF

,    .

----------


## RVMS

1 71   2000     0.35. ?     .
  160-10  .

*  53 ():*

  -


 2.
 12  
 12 .  65 
    ?

----------


## furor

> "Ua=2300v" -    ()    ?
> "Ia=0,5a" -     (I0)    ?


2300v -  ()  
2190v -   
0,5 -   (I0)   .
 U2 =600v

----------


## sr-71

> -3.6-24 ..- 0.3-5.8 .


 .
 10-    ,  .  .

__________________
*   Q  ?*

*  5 ():*




> 2190v -   
> 0,5 -   (I0)   .


  . I0 = 0,25.......I. = 0,25 / 0,318 = 0,786 .
.. = 0,786 / 4^-3 = 196,5 ..... 190  (   ).
Roe (1) = (2190 - 190) / (0,786 * 0,5) = 5088 ...*Roe (2) = 2544* ....... - ?
  ?

----------


## UA1ANP

> Q  ?


 10 Q=160
    Q    . 
      -71  -13,  10   .  10-20    .    6-8  10-12 ,   4-5 (   )      .  6-8   .
  .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ?
>     - 1?
> !


-200    100    2  3  -71.       RX.      613,    .    613,       +  +     .   .  !
   1    , .

----------


## RVMS

> .  .
> ,     ,    .
>            10?
> 
> *to RV3MS*
> 
>   LP-   ( Q. = 130).
>      .
>      .
>    .    2,59  (28,5 ).


!  !




> -200    100    2  3  -71.       RX.      613,    .    613,       +  +     .   .  !
>    1    , .


    .   .      
      .        .
    ,   2  -71   .       .
 ?

----------


## RVMS

sr-71
   3  -   . 
       ..   2*10   
      25  . .      

   UA1ANP -   0      R          .

----------


## sr-71

> !...


.
  LP-   .     .
     ...  :Smile: 




> 25


      ().
=
    (  ).
         , 
 .     .   
 .      
  .
*   -  ""*  ().
1* -    + .
 .      (   -140).

----------


## sr-71

> ?
>      ?     10-  ?


   .
      .     .
    ,      .
=
      .   ( -66).  
  ( ).
     .  . ,     
 ,      .     .
     .

PS.
    1-8 5  4...100 .

----------


## sr-71

> ..


    ?...      .
1-8 4/100 ,         .
     .

   ..
   .   .     ,  
 ...    .     .
 .     -    .

----------


## furor

> .=12  -  ? ...  ?
> Lk -     ?


Ca.=12  ,    "" , .=230 .
Lk-      , ..  .    
101 .
    -  1:1  UA1ANP   134.

----------


## furor

> .


=74 .
   ,    21 .

----------


## RVMS

*sr-71*, -   14    ?  28 ?

----------


## UA1ANP

> -   14    ?  28 ?


    1000      12-15 .   ()    50-70       3  4.      .     .         .   ,   .      һ,  ƻ   ػ,      F, ͻ   Y.        .
    ,   . 
*""* *""*  (      #127).
        (     ),    ,    4-5 .
  ϻ ,     4- 6 ,   ,   ,    .    ,   ,   ,     ,    .             ,     ,     .
, ,   :Embarassed:

----------


## sr-71

> ...


  . Sorry.
   ,     10-,      .
    .  .     
    .     .
   .




> 14    ?  28 ?


   . -   .
    "" .  .

     .      .
   .     .
    (  )...     Roe .

    ,   .
   .    .
       .    ?
   ,    .

----------


## furor

*sr-71*,   .    1 (.84 )  
   74 , .. ..   10  ?

----------


## sr-71

> ...


  ""    ?

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,   ?


 !
  ,  ,      ,    .
    :       10     (),  5,   10   .       ,            .   (. #127)     .
            ,        .
      ,     -   !

            ,    TX,    200-350  (      ).
           ,    35-50 ,      0.3 .       .    .
      ,     +  ,   29 ,   4  .
     ,    ,    -  3  =  20-25.       ϻ .  -          . 
      ,    ,     ,             .
     ,        ,     ,    .

----------


## UA1ANP

> .     2-  3-    (X)?


     .        4.



> (  )     ?


,     ,  .          10 .         +        (.  10  2010).

----------


## UA1ANP

> ?


   :
1)     (, , )     ,    .
2)           ,        ,     .

                 .
(   18.35)

----------


## R4IMM

> :
> 1)     (, , )     ,    .





> ,    2      ,     2 ?


 ,     ,   :Crazy:

----------


## oldoha

> d: g/d~3-2,5 ( .  ~.    ,   ).


      ,   .

----------


## oldoha

[

  .

----------


## oldoha

> . ....           ?


      ,     ?

----------


## oldoha

> ,


 ,  .  ,      3.  2,2.   20 .

----------


## Mildi

,  .   2,6

----------


## RD9AF

> ,   .     ,     .


   ,   .

----------


## RD9AF

> ?     .


,     100%   ,          -   ...

----------


## vic65

,
   ,              ,
    ,                       ,             3000     1500        .
          ,      900, 
            2-5             "" Pile Up     0,5              QSO
          50    ,                 ....

----------


## RD9AF

> ...


      ?

----------


## RD9AF

> , ?   .   ,       177,  14       .  ,    80 %.    "",     144 .  ""...


  ,                 50 -71    .

----------


## RVMS

,    .     .     ::::

----------


## CHACK

> ""  ,      .   ,  !?.


 .   ,       "". 
   ""   ????  :Razz:

----------


## VSergio

.    !
    3- .    ....???
  ,      .
  ,     .
    .  /,  ,      .
  .         .
    .    300 .       .
      29.      . 
    .  !?

----------


## RVMS

> ...     29.      . 
>     .  !?


    .




> *VSergio*,!     ,              .      .       .


 

  ,    ,       ,     .

----------


## Mildi

> -     ....


            .           :  -   .

----------


## Mildi

> .  !?


. .

----------


## oldoha

> *oldoha*,     13.   ,      ,  , .   ,    .  ,      71!  .


       .   ,      + 71 ,    .   ,      .

----------


## Mildi

> Mildi,    .    . ,   !


,        .     .

----------


## UV5EVY

> 


  ...        -?

----------


## RD9AF

> *VSergio*,    ,     .    .  .   ,    .         ,     .    .  ?


         - . ?

----------


## RVMS

> 104101  . 104099 104100



    !   -13 !

----------


## Mildi

> (2 .)   .


       ?    6  50 ,     30-200    .     30-50 .    1   5  6                 .     7 ..    1,5 .   1,5 .    -29,   2 .

*  5 ():*

            0,5 .  2 ,   1    .

----------


## VSergio

!  !         . 
 ,    ,    .   .
   .

----------


## R4IMM

> 


 -13  ,  -29  .

----------


## RVMS

-29.
   ,,       ::::

----------


## Mildi

> 13   , 13   -71     ,     ,  .


   -71     3     ,  6  -13  .

----------


## RD9AF

> .   ,,


 . :Super:   :!:

----------


## RK4CI

> 


       .     ,   .

----------

29  .      .        .       ,  .   .  0,44  ?   -     450 ?  .

----------


## RD9AF

> .     ,   .


             .

----------


## R4IMM

>

----------


## RVMS

> *RV3MS*, !    .  ,   ,      ?     400? PI       ?    !


3  500   .   30  .

      ,   .
        . 
http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/3.htm
        UA1ANP.   ,  .          .        ,         ....    10-       
      ,        ,         ...

----------

200 - 300 .    71    50 .    -    .     RV3LE.

----------


## RVMS

> 200 - 300 .    71    50 .    -    .     RV3LE.


   200-300-400       71  2200  , .,
   1 ,     -81 ,  71.

          ,(         ,    ::::  ),      ...
     -71 ,      1  ,     81  , 71    ..

          71      ,   ,     1!     ,    400-500   ...

----------


## RVMS

> RV4LK, ..     15-2


         .    .
         10-15    .

----------


## UA3AEE

CQ,CQ,CQ          .  (,,  -)
   " "  .     . ,  
  . : U . . !!! U.    30 .   -
-   !       29 . C  . UA3AEE/3
PS: -71 & TV   -    ,   hi ! 45  .

----------


## RVMS

> ,


  !          .
      ,     10 000 .

----------


## RVMS

*UA1ANP*, ,      28 ,      ,   ,  ?
     1 ,    10-  4-. 

        0.3-5.8  ,   3.6-24 


    1    -5
       ,          .
 0      .

----------


## RK4CI

> 1-2


   ?  ,     .       .    .       .  ,    ,        .     ,       .     ...



> 28 ,      ,   ,  ?


    ,     .     ,   ?

----------


## RVMS

> ?  ,     .       .    .       .  ,    ,        .     ,       .     ...
> 
>     ,     .     ,   ?


    .    17   .   25.
  ,   , 22  ...


 -    . 
         2   3 ....   .
       - ,   .
   350 ,     .
         ,   - .
 -  ,         .(   ,    - )
 -    -1

         ,   ::::        -   .         :Laughing:

----------


## RVMS

> ,      .       ,         . ,         ...
> 
> 
>        .     .   ,      .    ...     "" . ,   .     ,  ,     .    .   ,   . ,     ""  ...    ,   ,    .


 .
         ,      . -      .

         ,    .   ,   ,       
         .
 .
      , 100-    14  .  ,  250 

*  21 ():*




> ,       ..
> 
> ...    -836,  , ,  .  15-  
>   -    ,       .


          6  15-1  (16-22 )    s1-s3 (      3 )   15       48-2000  ,       2*12-495 .(    ).....         ..   .
      48-2000 -   ,  .        ..

----------


## UA1ANP

> 3 . 15-    ,  .


 !                 . 
   -   ,  .

----------


## UA1ANP

> UA1ANP, ,      28 ,      ,   ,  ?      1 ,    10-  4-. 
>         0.3-5.8  ,   3.6-24 
>     1    -5
>       ,           .
>  0      .


 !
   10   4- 4.5,   15  =  6. ( -71).
     9-10,      14 ,    +  ,          10 ..
================= 
     (  #127)    RX  ,       ,     R,  ,   ,   ϻ    -71.
    ,       ,   0    R,    .      ,   0     R .
     ,        5-6 .    21.2 ,     ,           RX.     ,      .
   10    ϻ    ,     14    .

----------


## VSergio

71 /.  ,    .   .
    .    .   !?  !!!

----------


## VSergio

. !      
       !?

----------


## furor

> !?


    .  -       ,
         ,   
      .  
     ,      ,   ,
  .
   "",        ,  
     - /.    
120,5    ,      .

----------


## RVMS

> .


  ,        ,-    . 
  7      ,       ...
  ,  , 




> .  -       ,
>          ,   
>       .  
>      ,      ,   ,
>   .
>    "",        ,  
>      - /.    
> 120,5    ,      .


  , -  ,      .

----------


## VSergio

*furor*,!   !   .    ,   .  ,     .   .

----------


## RD9AF

> .   ""  .        (,     )


,       .

----------


## RD9AF

> ,        ,-    . 
>   7      ,       ...
>    ,  ,


         .

----------

> ,       .


    , !   ,  . .        -    2-71,    . Ua=2500V    50 .    1-1,5   ,       .  .            .  ,    -  =1              1  . ,     ""?

----------

!






> ,     ,     .


    , .., 2-71,  ,   ,    .    .    . 
 ,    ""?

----------


## CHACK

> ,       .


  ,              " " ?  :Wink:

----------


## UA1ANP

> , ,   ""


    .
    -          .
       (-     ),         .       ,       ,    ,        .   ,     .

----------


## RVMS

,     .
         ,    ,50 .
       .
     200  ,  !(       .)
    ?

----------


## UA1ANP

""   "".

----------


## 240

> ,     .
>          ,    ,50 .
>        .
>      200  ,  !(       .)
>     ?


                                             -     .             .       ,    .   -     ,              .   RX6LAO.

----------


## RD9AF

> ,    ,    : 200     ?    ?   ?
> 
>     -     "   "      ...


     ,      ,         ""

----------


## RK4CI

> 200  ,  !


   .   .      .        150-200 .         .         .     ,    .      ...

----------


## UA3AEE

!    ,   ,      ! Excuse my plz.     50-60   TX- 38-40 , !!  QUOTE=furor;616615]  ,       ..

...    -836,  , ,  .  15-  
  -    ,       .[/QUOTE]

----------


## furor

*lach*,    ,   ,      -
         ,   
    71,       .  
 ,     ,    4  , +   -,
     ...   ,    
.
,  ,   .

----------


## furor

!       262:



> VSergio  
>   .
>         71   ,    13 .
>    VSergio  
>   .
>      !   ,  /   ,
>      ,       /.


 RV4LK   71.

----------


## Milldi

> ?


     .   ""             .         .     .*

----------


## 240

.              .    -  71  Ua=0v     500v  .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


     ?     .     100 .   .      ?..

----------


## UA9AU

.

----------


## 240

> ?*


    -   ,          ,        , -   .   -     .          ,         .    ?  . .

*  13 ():*




> ?     .     100 .   .      ?..


     ,     .  -   .          ,  - .    ,       ,     .  .  .       (  ) ,    ,    . - . .       . .   .  .  . .

----------


## furor

*VSergio*,    .

----------


## Milldi

> ?

----------


## RVMS

> [ QUOTE=RK4CI;617419]         .   ,   -.          ?               ,   ()        .  (          .)     .    ,            .    ?  RX6LAO.


   .    .            .      

   ,     ,   
   ,         ,   .,   50 -200 .




> 71   
> 
> ====================
> 
>    -    
>    ?
> 
>  --------------------------
>     ( ,     )


      ,     :Laughing: 
          " 71  10-".      .

----------


## sr-71

,  ,    ,
    ,   ,
   (    ). 
 ,    ,   
  .
    -     
 ...(1+1 ) || (1+1 )    .

----------


## Milldi

> ,


  :Smile:

----------


## UA3AEE

, !     ! 73, UA3AEE, Ba.

----------


## RVMS

UA1ANP .  2  1    .  .

----------


## RVMS

> .
> ,      ,    . 
>   ,    ,     .        ,              ,     .          http://www.radioexpert.ru/product/mfj-282-2112-1/           .      .      , -  ( )   ( ) ,     .   ,  ,      ,  .


   !      ,    50   ,              . 1  ,    
       17-20  ,   ,      mfj ,  .
      ,    !  ,     12*495!

----------


## RVMS

,

----------


## R4IMM

> ,    
> ,


  ,           ,     .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> -  , .


, !     :
-       -   "" ,         ?
- -   ,    ,           ...       ?    (          .. -      :Cool: ) )

----------


## CHACK

> ,    ,  ?


              ,    - .
(   7 , .38.  :Razz: )

----------


## CHACK

> ,   ,       ,


                ? 

     . 38 -      ......     .... :Razz:

----------


## UA1ANP

> 1 - , R - , ?
>   , ..    ,  ?       .


 ,    .    ,      ,  -  -       .
  -  ,     , .
    .
     /  836.




> - -   ,    ,           ..


     ,       ,     ,      .
     ,   ,        .    ,   .

----------

> - -   ,    ,           ...       ?    (          .. -     ) )


  80-,    -   ,  
.    ,         .   .  +   .
 -        -.
.

----------


## RVMS

> , !
>       (20, 40   80 )         ( RN6LLW   ). 
>        ,      .
>       , ,  15/220 .
>     460 - 480    50 .
>       ,      ,    .
>   -  , .


   .
 ,,       .  +24   

    ,     1     .    ,     (  1)      ?     ,  .      .,       ,     
  160,80,15,10    


*  5 ():*




> ? 
> 
>      . 38 -      ......     ....


   ,       .
  ,    -24 .  360-3.6 -
      ?

----------


## RVMS

> ,  360.   ,   180 .  .        ,   "" .


 ,, 360      !   180        .

----------


## RVMS

> .   -  - ""      (  ,      ,    15),  -    ,           .
> 
> 
> 
>   ,             ....


!    .    ,    ..  26   ::::

----------


## UA9AU

12*495  160  .  2600 .    ,,  2000   160,
   47?     ?    150    ,    .

 !    150   ?    50 ?  - - =2    25 ,  100   ?

----------


## R4IMM

> 10-  20


     10    ?

----------


## R4IMM

> 4   7   40


   ?

----------


## furor

> 4   7   40 .  0.7-0.8 . .


  0,68  ().

----------


## sr-71

to RV3MS

 ...      .
  -   ...

----------


## UA1ANP

> , !


, !
 ,      .
!

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,   2 .


 .
*-80*,    - . .
*1* *1* .
*7* *3*    (    - ).
*2*  *5*   .
*160*,  *8* *7* .

           2  1,    .
        , , .

      . 
             .

----------


## RD9AF

> .
>      ,        
>    ,


    ,2-6        ,   50-60   ,    ,        3-4    ,    -,      -      ,    3.

----------


## sr-71

> 160


  -140  "2  + 2 ",   
   4- ... -  "2  + 1"... 
  , .. -   ...

*  27 :*

*  -140*.
    -140.   .     ,
     .     Q, 
   .    ,   ,   
 Q     ,   ,  .
        .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,     .


   . 
,      *#345*,       ( )     *140,* *.* 
  ,        , ,     *10*,  ,      *ϻ* ,   . 
 ,   *ϻ*         .   * 2* *3* *29.5* * 3.5* ,      / .

----------


## UA1ANP

> 1  ... -    ?


1       ϻ ,   ,   10 ,    .     1    250 - 300 ( ).
     ,   . 
,  ,    .
     ,       . :Embarassed:  
 ! :!:

----------


## ZLK

> ,     .    !


  ,  ,    11,7  21,3 .

----------


## RVMS

> -140?


   ,

----------


## sr-71

> R -2 . .... 160 -13 .,1-600 ,2- 3570  .. ...


 .   .
=
   -   PL-    .
    2-  3- .  2-    
   7,5 .
3-     90  -  3 = 0.... 
 3-  .

*- c* ,   2- .
 (L3, 3)  -  .    
  (2-  -     ~ 7,5 ).
         80-...

----------


## UA9AU

,     ?-        .   ,   -  .   50    ,- RG-8U.
-  .  :Smile:

----------


## UA9AU

1.5,   50 , -.
  ,      , - !  ! :Smile:

----------


## CHACK

> ,     ?-       .   ,   -


        .    ,       (  ),    .       .
P.S.       -

----------


## UA1ANP

> UA1ANP,,  !:                 10       ,      ,     140.


 !

   :

*1)*   +    , .

*2)*  ,     ,      (   .       *0.6-1.0*  -       *0.92*.

*3)*   .  , ,    .       (. ).      ,   *1* *2* (. ),   .

*4)* *0.9-1.2* ,         .          ,      *24 -29 ,*     (  *#127*  ).

----------


## ua0lum

-74  15-5.    .  .
 2200 6,3

----------


## furor

,   ,  .
   1  .

----------


## UA1ANP

> UA1ANP,  ,   367   RX - 1  -  ?  1-   ?


,  ! 
 #367    , .. .
        613,        -80  -71. 
           ,  ..  R    50 . 
  RX     R  .           10-20 . 
    ,   ,    RX  . 
 1 , ,            ,    R     . 
  -71 .  .

----------


## furor

/  1  71 ?

----------


## RVMS

,  .   ,   .
 50    ,    10-12  ,  .
 70    ,  500  .
    )))) 
   .
      35

----------


## RVMS

> !
>  -  ,      ,       0.3-1.0  (, ),    3-4   ,    2-4 .


! ,     , .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ?


   ,    UA1FA.
   10    ..  0.5    .
====================  ========= 
P.S.
,  #373         -71.
    .

----------

UB8SBH

----------


## RVMS

> ,    UA1FA.
>    10    ..  0.5    .
> ====================  ========= 
> P.S.
> ,  #373         -71.
>     .


! !   !
 ,      613.

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

,    2 71    .  4         : . -.  ,                 , ..      (        1-3  ).         ,   4     . ,     ""  .     ,        - .     500 ,   2500  ""   .  ,       ,  ()  .       - 78...84 .  :  (  )     ?.    -    ?

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

> .  .





> 2 71





> ,     "" ...


Ua=2200v,Iamax=400-500mA,Ug2=700v, Ug1=-126v, Ia0=100-120 mA.    : 1-3   ,  0,5-1,5 ,  .

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

> ,   ,  .   ,   ,     .    ,     ,  ,   ,  .


 .      .   .    .     ,    (              -  ).       600   -   .    .

----------

> ,    (              -  ).


<br>
<br>   -.... <br>!  !    ?     :   ? .  ? ,   ....  ,         .          ,   -,       . ,  ....<br>
<br>
  ,   ,  .....

----------


## BEAR

*UA1ANP*,     (   901)      12?

----------


## BEAR

.R6 3Mom,C23-47mF 12 -  .  ,  ?

----------


## ua9lfj

!!!!

----------


## UA1ANP

> UA1ANP,.  .      5 ?


!
     5,   23,     +12  +24 .  901    . 
     .
   23   R6,    . 
 ,        5      , ..     .      3-5 ,  23   R6,     ,       50%   (   ).

----------


## UA1ANP

> 901  IRF510-  .


 , 901,  .

----------


## Alex2

: -71-2.,     10-   ,              ? :      ,   ,  -,  ,    15-80,160,  .    R,      ?     .

----------


## Alex2

RK4CI.
        ,        ""  .   500  1000  3000,   10-200,    1600  -  ,     ,    .   .

----------


## Alex2

To RK4CI
  !      ,        ,       .         . ,        Ua-2200?,  Ia?                        ,                .              ,  !    .

----------


## Alex2

To RK4CI
 .            2- ,   Roe.  ,     0.5,  Ua 2.2Kv.   ,      ,   .

*  52 ():*

----------


## 3

RK4CI***,     10-12     8  ?     6  ?    71

----------

RVMS, RV4AI, Sergey

----------


## 3

6      8   ,        71

----------


## 3

10-12-15   ?        6 .

----------


## ur5cbz

> 2,2     .


     .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> .


... -     , ... "   ".         70-    80-,   ..!

----------


## RVMS

> ?      20 - 160  ?  10-15   .


  , ?

----------


## 3

46  62   70 - 80

----------


## 3

20  160     ,   10-12-15   6  8 ?

----------



----------


## sany70

!    ,    .   71  81.     ,   81 ,  ,    ..             . - -  . 
 ,    ,  12-13 ,   .     : 
Ua - 1000-1100V    400

3 +50
2 +/- 500
1   -170  0   
  ,       ,  -6  1   330  1000,  2 470
    5,   0   .    
 150   .
2    ,   100  ,   .
   ,       ,          .
    ,  .
     ,      280-300    1  .
        ,  -  1,5     .   180-200          .
     -    ,     ,         150-180 25-30     . 
   ?

 ,      ,                          81 ?

----------


## sany70

81,     - .   ,   Ua 1000  U1c -80    330      200,   100. 
,   ,   .

    ,    ,

----------


## sany70

2200,      ,   . 
   , 400  . 
   70,   ,

----------


## CHACK

*RK4CI*, 
 ,    ,    1000    .

----------

sr-71

----------



----------


## sany70

,   .   ,  

       90-,      .    76.
   85,   120     .
     ?

----------

sr-71

----------


## RK4CI

> 800   .


 .     50  1000      .     ,           ,   .         ,       81         71.




> ?


    ,     ,      .          ,    .   ,      ,    ,       .        80 .
      81,       ,    71.  ,      ,      1,5-2      71.  ,      .          1 ,   2* 71...

----------

sany70

----------


## sany70

*RK4CI*,     36     250,   ,    ?

----------


## sany70

,        .   70,

----------

